# Safe, Good Plants



## rmzsuzuki89 (May 12, 2011)

I'm about to wrap up my new enclosure and thought it would be pretty cool to have real plants in it. I was thinking about doing maybe 6 inches of top soil without any fertilizers in it, and another 4 inches of cypress mulch with a few plants planets in there. I also thought about leaving them in pots and just burying the pot, but I kinda like the thought of them just being planted in there. So what plants would be safe for the tegu, and good for the environment that will be in the cage? Either in or out of a pot.


----------



## adam1120 (May 12, 2011)

i have alive plant in mine but ii had a colmbian so idk some people on here say there tegus just dig them up ima leave it in the pot when i get my arg tegu so let me now how it goes how big is you tegu?

you got any pic of the finsihed product? been waiting for your final result your cage is nice


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (May 12, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> i have alive plant in mine but ii had a colmbian so idk some people on here say there tegus just dig them up ima leave it in the pot when i get my arg tegu so let me now how it goes how big is you tegu?
> 
> you got any pic of the finsihed product? been waiting for your final result your cage is nice





Mine just came out of hibernation, he's only about 20" or so and less than a year old. What kind of plant do you have?


----------



## adam1120 (May 12, 2011)

i have a monkey plant i think its called not sure its a type of catus its lil short and very strong but looks very nice ima be getting more plants soon i heard of someone screwing the pots in on the bottom to stop the tegu from tippin over the pots


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 12, 2011)

I have hanging plants a few pothos, spider plant. Umbrella trees, ficus , snake plant, are ok too. I had my enclosure planted with some but my new guy is 3 feet and just crushed them all. I have some hung now but I saw him swinging from one yesterday. I am going to try some of those half moon planters and srew them to the walls. I have heard about screwing them to the floor I would do that with ones that have a higher trunk with foiliage at the top or else when yours get bigger it wil tromp all over it and sit in it like mine does.


----------

